# Learning Overclocking 8400GS



## rohit0571 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am using 8400GS on my PC which has AMD Quad 635 with Gig 785G mobo which has been overclocked to 3.3 ghz stable and is used in normal operation.

As I am using 8400GS, I thought to give it a try to learn overclocking the G.Card.

I used Precise and the result is given in below screenshot.




*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/13/gpuoverclocking.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/213/overclockn.jpg

Pls tell if this OC is OK and what can be done to maintain it and how to test this OC?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Increment the core clock, memory and shader in increments of; say; 20 MHz initially and gradually reduce it to 5 MHz.

> After every few increments, run some graphic intensive game for ~15 mins. and closely monitor the temperatures.

> If the temps start increasing or random objects start appearing on the screen, decrease the clock to last stable overclock.

> Iterate till you achieve the maximum stable overclock.


----------



## rohit0571 (Apr 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Increment the core clock, memory and shader in increments of; say; 20 MHz initially and gradually reduce it to 5 MHz.
> 
> > After every few increments, run some graphic intensive game for ~15 mins. and closely monitor the temperatures.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.


----------

